
Venus and Jupiter to pass in the night sky - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-17312354?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
scoot
Serendipitous - I noticed this in the sky this evening and wondered what I was
seeing - I'm not an astronomer, novice or otherwise, but it was a conjunction
of stars that stood out even to a lay person.

------
lusis
Got a really good shot last night playing outside with the kids:

<http://yfrog.com/o03xqzsj>

Not bad for a cellphone camera.

